# Fluval spray bar kit for canister filters?



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I need the fluval spray bar kit for the Fluval 405 filter, but cannot find one at any local pet shops, does anyone know where I can find one? If not I will order one from ebay.

Sorry for all the threads, perhaps I should merge them all into an I need alot of help and have alot of questions thread


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Try Big Als Online or Pets and Ponds. I heard a rumour that they were going to be discontinued though.

Good Luck,

Stuart


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

hmm I tried big als already, wasnt able to pull anything up, only one is this one http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...=fluval+spray+bar&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

I will check out pets and ponds. Why would they discontinue this I wonder? Is there other spray bars that would fit, or are you expected to make your own? Do not most people use spray bars with canister filters?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like they have been discontinued (I heard this rumour from Ed at Fraser Aquarium a while back). I believe you can use the XP spraybar as a substitute by zip tying the Fluval ribbed hosing to the XP Spraybar kit. It's worth a shot. I currently am running my Eheim 2028 with Fluval 105/205 tubing and a Fluval spraybar.

Good luck on the hunt.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

well I bought some off ebay, brought in 3 just in case  thanks for the heads up that they might be discontinued.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

If you are into DIY - I have a step by step document I can email you. I found it on another site a while back and saved a as word doc with pics. Looks very easy and comments suggest it works perfectly


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for the offer, but I found some on ebay


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

if you plan of selling one of them. let me know. thanks.


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

This is where I got mine, although I ordered a new Fluval 305 for $150 after shipping and got a shipping discount on the spray bar:

Hagen Fluval External Spray Bar Kit 105/205/305/405 NEW on eBay.ca (item 380271307745 end time 20-Oct-10 19:51:49 EDT)

I'm going to be making my own flexible spray bars for other tanks. It's amazing what we're willing to pay for a piece of plastic with holes drilled in it... Think I'll save some $$ on the DIY route. Thread to eventually follow...


----------



## Mcbgilby (Feb 8, 2018)

pdoutaz said:


> If you are into DIY - I have a step by step document I can email you. I found it on another site a while back and saved a as word doc with pics. Looks very easy and comments suggest it works perfectly


Hi, would it be possible to get those instructions? Thank you


----------

